
Richard Stallman Defends Epstein: Victims Were ‘Entirely Willing’ - Anon84
https://www.thedailybeast.com/famed-mit-computer-scientist-richard-stallman-defends-epstein-victims-were-entirely-willing?via=twitter_page
======
grecht
I have nothing to back this up, but I feel like nerds who get "honored with a
slew of awards" or otherwise are very successful often are so full of
themselves that they end up saying inappropriate things.

Of course, the thing with underage girls is that they're not mature enough to
decide whether they "want" it. The purpose of the age of consent is to protect
them from sexual exploitation because of that. I wonder what's so hard to
understand about this, especially for an educated man.

~~~
lowtolerance
And let’s not discount that these girls didn’t sign up to be child
prostitutes.

------
lowtolerance
Stallman has been a pedophile apologist and rape victim blamer for many years.

------
losvedir
He's had some pretty shocking things on his personal site for a while. I
wonder if now is when it finally catches up with him.

Sigh, I remember the good old days when eating toejam was his big controversy.

